# Chocolate chip meringues



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 egg whites
1/8 tsp cream-n-tartar
3/4 cup of sugar
6 oz of chocolate chips

Place egg whites in small bowl and whip until peaks are formed. Slowly add sugar in small amounts at a time. Fold chocolate chips into egg whites. Pre heat oven to 375 degs. Turn off oven. Drop teaspoonfuls of batter on a lightly greased cookie sheet. Place cookies in oven for 1 hour. Carefully remove cookies.


----------

